# Vern, No Link?



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Vern,

Just checked out the pictures on your home site. Very nice especially the Diving. But I could not find the link for Outbackers anywhere on your site. Is this by design? Or am I just blind? (bad news for an aviator) Just checking.

Keep Diving....
















Not Yet (but planning a dive trip to the Keys)
Jared


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I wanna dive in the KEYS too! Someday, I'm draggin' my OUTBACK down there, camping on the beach and going DIVING!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I wanna dive in the KEYS too! Someday, I'm draggin' my OUTBACK down there, camping on the beach and going DIVING!
> [snapback]20237[/snapback]​


Well lets get on it.














I am here for another 6 months.....

There are a couple of good places to stay, but I would probably use the Naval Station http://www.naskw.navy.mil/mwr/rv.html

Boyds campground is another good choice. http://www.boydscampground.com/

Now is the time to plan on an early spring trip. We could do a short notice Outback winter getaway.....

Not Yet (but would buy one for a key west trip)
Jared


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Another diver here









This summer will be 20years of diving









Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My vacation days this year are going to be few and far between. Key West will have to wait. Bummer!

I'm saving up vacation time for a Hawaii cruise (15 days) in early 2006.

Want to DIVE HAWAII in 2006????


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> I'm saving up vacation time for a Hawaii cruise (15 days) in early 2006
> [snapback]20321[/snapback]​


For cruises, I like this site http://www.vacationstogo.com/index.cfm?id=npfy . It is sometimes hard to plan for a last minute trip but the prices are great. Because we live so close to Port Canaveral, we keep an I out for extra good deals. Last year did a Christmas Disney 4 day for about 800 for the whole family. Kids loved it.

Noy Yet (not cruising either)


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Did someone say "Florida Keys"? "SCUBA"







Jared, the reason I have not updated the site is I am going to remove it from Earthlink and move it to this new location. http://www.vern38.com/ Haven't had to much time to work on it and was also waiting for the 2.0.9 Final version of the software I was using before opening the site. Theres still a lot of work to do but I opened it today.

Vern


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Xoops? First I have seen of that... I'll have to download a copy and set it up on a sub-domain so I can check it out. How do you like it so far?

BTW, the site looks great so far.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

I like the Xoops quite a bit it is real easy to administer. You can add modules in instead of having to do program setup and add-ons. To add programs on the portal all you have to do for instance like add a photo gallery is go to http://www.xoops.org/ then to the modules, download program of your choice and FTP to the module folder on the host server. Go to the admin, modules click install and update and thatâ€™s it. Check it out you might like it. They have over 300 free skin templates and all sorts of modules of various programs converted to port into Xoops.

Vern


----------

